# Stover (Cosmos) contro Elliot:"Qualcuno gli crede?".



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Stover, direttore dei Cosmos di Commisso attacca Singer. sui social. Lo stesso Stover ha condiviso il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso attacca Singer. L'italo americano ha postato, sui social, il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



Piú di uno sta uscendo scornato da questa vicenda.


----------



## papadb (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso attacca Singer. L'italo americano ha postato, sui social, il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



oh forse ci credeva davvero lui


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

Le ha dette anche Erik Stover, il COO (direttore operativo) dei Cosmos.

Queste parole sono musica per me.


----------



## zamp2010 (11 Luglio 2018)

stat' zit per favore


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Commisso attacca Singer. L'italo americano ha postato, sui social, il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



Questo Commisso mi pare troppo trash, meglio averlo evitato.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stover, direttore dei Cosmos di Commisso attacca Singer. sui social. Lo stesso Stover ha condiviso il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



up


----------



## Devil man (11 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo Commisso mi pare troppo trash, meglio averlo evitato.



concordo...parla troppo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stover, direttore dei Cosmos di Commisso attacca Singer. sui social. Lo stesso Stover ha condiviso il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



non mi fido di uno che tifa Juve 
accetto solo calciatori in quanto professionisti 
come Weah


----------



## Naruto98 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stover, direttore dei Cosmos di Commisso attacca Singer. sui social. Lo stesso Stover ha condiviso il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



Occhio che anche quando ci comprarono i cinesi poco più di un anno fa, pubblicamente venivano derisi e veniva messa in dubbio l'operazione e noi li difendevamo. Tutti sappiamo com'è finita.


----------



## Mika (11 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Occhio che anche quando ci comprarono i cinesi poco più di un anno fa, pubblicamente venivano derisi e veniva messa in dubbio l'operazione e noi li difendevamo. Tutti sappiamo com'è finita.



Rispetto la tua opinione ma paragonare Paul Singer con Yonghong Li...

Sicuramente ci rivenderà ma per guadagnarci ci deve fare tornare una squadra di calcio di livello internazionale altrimenti ci perde soltanto.

A me sembra solo rosik.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stover, direttore dei Cosmos di Commisso attacca Singer. sui social. Lo stesso Stover ha condiviso il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



Sembra quasi che gli bruci il deretano...stiamo a vedere se Singer risponde


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Occhio che anche quando ci comprarono i cinesi poco più di un anno fa, pubblicamente venivano derisi e veniva messa in dubbio l'operazione e noi li difendevamo. Tutti sappiamo com'è finita.



Questi rosicano perché volevano una fetta della torta (su un piano economico e di immagine) continuando il teatrino iniziato con Li. 
Fortunatamente Elliott aveva ed ha altri piani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stover, direttore dei Cosmos di Commisso attacca Singer. sui social. Lo stesso Stover ha condiviso il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



Vedremo vedremo..una cosa alla volta..

Intanto ci siamo liberati del cinese povero


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Occhio che anche quando ci comprarono i cinesi poco più di un anno fa, pubblicamente venivano derisi e veniva messa in dubbio l'operazione e noi li difendevamo. Tutti sappiamo com'è finita.



Concordo !
D'accordo che Elliott e molto più credibile del solo YL.
Ma bisogna andarci con i piedi di piombo... se no vuole proprio dire che non diamo proprio capaci di imparare dei propri errori...

Sia chiaro che io in questo momento sono ben contento di essere di Elliott e non di Commisso... ma stiamo tranquilli che è meglio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stover, direttore dei Cosmos di Commisso attacca Singer. sui social. Lo stesso Stover ha condiviso il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



Questo Commisso era un altro burattino del teatro.


----------



## James45 (11 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo !
> D'accordo che Elliott e molto più credibile del solo YL.
> Ma bisogna andarci con i piedi di piombo... se no vuole proprio dire che non diamo proprio capaci di imparare dei propri errori...
> 
> Sia chiaro che io in questo momento sono ben contento di essere di Elliott e non di Commisso... ma stiamo tranquilli che è meglio.



Concordo pienamente.
Come già detto: vogliamo fatti.
Adesso il problema sarà avere un'infinita pazienza.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stover, direttore dei Cosmos di Commisso attacca Singer. sui social. Lo stesso Stover ha condiviso il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo Commisso era un altro burattino del teatro.



Per me no, ma avrebbe tanto voluto avere un ruolo nel teatrino


----------



## markjordan (11 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo !
> D'accordo che Elliott e molto più credibile del solo YL.
> Ma bisogna andarci con i piedi di piombo... se no vuole proprio dire che non diamo proprio capaci di imparare dei propri errori...
> 
> Sia chiaro che io in questo momento sono ben contento di essere di Elliott e non di Commisso... ma stiamo tranquilli che è meglio.


scusa ma l'errore di Li e' monetario 
elliott non puo' fare quell'errore , x fare soldi deve prima metterne e li hanno , altrimenti vende subito (tipo a commisso a cui rode il no ) e si accontenra degli interessi


----------



## Wildbone (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stover, direttore dei Cosmos di Commisso attacca Singer. sui social. Lo stesso Stover ha condiviso il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



Mah, penso che nessuno si fidi ciecamente delle parole di Elliott, anzi. Tutti noi vogliamo fatti, fatti e fatti.

Però mi chiedo, come mai questa foga di dover commentare, in maniera piccata, il comunicato da parte di Stover (Cosmos) e quindi da parte di Commisso? Gli hanno forse sbattuto la porta in faccia?


----------



## zlatan (11 Luglio 2018)

Mi fido poco anche io di un fondo al quale del Milan non interessa nulla
Sarò più tranquillo nel momento in cui ci comprerà qualcuno


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> scusa ma l'errore di Li e' monetario
> elliott non puo' fare quell'errore , x fare soldi deve prima metterne e li hanno , altrimenti vende subito e si accontenra degli interessi



Avere soldi e importantissimo ma non è tutto. Ora siamo tutti contenti ma immaginate un secondo che prendano una dirigenza peggiore di quella che abbiamo ora... 

A sensazioni siamo caduti in buoni mane. Ma ancora non abbiamo visto nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Avere soldi e importantissimo ma non è tutto. Ora siamo tutti contenti ma immaginate un secondo che prendano una dirigenza peggiore di quella che abbiamo ora...
> 
> A sensazioni siamo caduti in buoni mane. Ma ancora non abbiamo visto nulla.



Io finché non vedo Maldini in società non mi fido di nessuno..ma di certo meglio uno esposto al mondo che un cinese lavapiatti uscito da chissà dove una mattina di Agosto


----------



## markjordan (11 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Avere soldi e importantissimo ma non è tutto. Ora siamo tutti contenti ma immaginate un secondo che prendano una dirigenza peggiore di quella che abbiamo ora...
> 
> A sensazioni siamo caduti in buoni mane. Ma ancora non abbiamo visto nulla.


certo 
ma Li era un problema opposto
almeno adesso si puo' sperare


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Luglio 2018)

La mia unica tranquillità è che è un fondo speculativo che raramente in carriera ci è andato a perdere nei propri investimenti, quindi se vuole guadagnare dal Milan deve assolutamente farci crescere


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io finché non vedo Maldini in società non mi fido di nessuno..ma di certo meglio uno esposto al mondo che un cinese lavapiatti uscito da chissà dove una mattina di Agosto



Beh, fidandosi o no il comunicato mi pare chiaro...speriamo in bene, che non mentano. A questo proposito però dubito, dato che ne va delle loro tasche.
Per lo meno ora siamo in mano a qualcuno famoso nel mondo, che sa come si lavora. Vorrei parlassero ancora e che qualcuno venisse a Milano per presentarsi...
Per quanto riguarda Maldini, lo speriamo tutti. Io però credo che la discriminante sia un eventuale suo rifiuto, no una proposta.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stover, direttore dei Cosmos di Commisso attacca Singer. sui social. Lo stesso Stover ha condiviso il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



l'amarezza di qualcuno che è stato preso in giro da un prestanome. 
Ci sta, e non credo proprio come pensano in molti, che Commissio facesse parte del teatrino, anzi.
Comunque adesso si è aperta una nuova strada, vedremo dove ci porterà...


----------



## Aron (11 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'amarezza di qualcuno che è stato preso in giro da un prestanome.
> Ci sta, e non credo proprio come pensano in molti, che Commissio facesse parte del teatrino, anzi.
> Comunque adesso si è aperta una nuova strada, vedremo dove ci porterà...



è legato alla catena: Commisso---Silva---Bogarelli----Galliani----Berlusconi

Elliiott invece più che anello della catena, è parte di un'altra catena che finora si è intrecciata con l'altra.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> è legato alla catena: Commisso---Silva---Bogarelli----Galliani----Berlusconi
> 
> Elliiott invece più che anello della catena, è parte di un'altra catena che finora si è intrecciata con l'altra.



Sei troppo complicato ed enigmatico ahah


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> è legato alla catena: Commisso---Silva---Bogarelli----Galliani----Berlusconi
> 
> Elliiott invece più che anello della catena, è parte di un'altra catena che finora si è intrecciata con l'altra.



Ovviamente no  ma rispetto il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stover, direttore dei Cosmos di Commisso attacca Singer. sui social. Lo stesso Stover ha condiviso il comunicato diffuso ieri dal fondo e lo ha commentato così:"Qualcuno crede ad una sola parola del comunicato? Le società di equity non sono note per avere cura di un club calcistico e nemmeno per i sentimenti. Forse stavolta sarà diverso...".



La penso come lui. Ad Elliot del Milan non frega nulla se non di rivenderlo bene. Il comunicato non poteva esser diverso, devono far vedere agli occhi del mondo cose belle, non brutte, cosi si vende bene.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2018)

mi fa venire in mente quando il cinese proprietario mi pare dell aston villa uscì con un tweet di auguri ai milanisti con yonghon (in tono sarcastico ovviamente)….e tutti a dire "rosicone" "competizione tra cinesi" "voleva essere al suo posto" ecc ……..ma perché allora non se la prese anche con Suning?

questa è un'altra situazione ma almeno io non mi voglio più fidare di nessuno...aspetto i fatti


----------



## Marcex7 (11 Luglio 2018)

Elliott nel giro di 3 anni ci venderà.
Il primo anno che centra la qualificazione in CL ci mette sul mercato.
Il Milan è un asset che ha bisogno di tanto tempo,di soldi e di fortuna per tornare davvero ad altissimi livelli.A Singer basta guadagnarci da questa vendita e non aspetterà di sicuro che il Milan raggiunga un market value di 1mld.


----------

